# anyone gonna be at the clubhouse tomorrow?



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

i'm wanting to do a littlebuilding tomorrow, just seeing if someone will have it open and an aprox. time. it would also be a good idea to try to round up people for the thing in destin next week.


----------

